# Hard water



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

I'm not really sure if this belongs on the irrigation page but the problem is a result of irrigation. 

Since I've been irrigating my lawn the residual water has been hitting my basement windows resulting in leaving behind hard water stains that are not coming off with just regular window cleaner.

Anyone have any ideas how to remove the stains before it becomes permanent?


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

Is it just on the glass? If so, have you tried vinegar? If it's iron or manganese stains, I've had pretty good luck with the Iron Out powder, although maybe something like the spray gel would work better in your situation. Some of my sprinkler heads occasionally get caked up with deposits and I mix up some Iron Out and warm water and soak them and it does a great job of getting them cleaned up and working well again.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

CLR bathroom is safe on glass.


----------

